# Track Gauge



## newbie (Jul 4, 2010)

Is there a difference in scale size between n gauge, and HOn30? Reason for the question is that I am building a display that began as an H O
scale. However more buildings were requested, so I had to reduce scale size. I am now looking for a scale smaller than HO, yet larger than N gauge. The track will be a static display of 48" in length. My current scale is about 3/32. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Gauge is the distance between the rails. Scale is the ration between the size of the model and the prototype (real thing).

That said, HOn30 is narrow gauge O. It uses track that is the same gauge as HO track. To look correct though it needs fewer ties.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

HOn30 actually uses N gauge track...On30 uses HO gauged track. On18 uses N gauged track...the O signifying the scale, the 'n' referring to narrow gauge and the number represents the gauge modeled.

N gauge is 9mm between the rails...HOn30 scales out to about that and so used N scale parts and mechanisms to make HO scale narrow gauged equipment, a compromise for price and availability.

This is built onto an Atlas N scale GP35 mechanism...










...and this is built onto an Atlas 0-6-0 saddletanker. The caboose was built onto a Con-Cor passenger car truck...










...compared to a standard HO loco. They are both the same scale---HO---just built for different gauges---HO and N---. The size difference emphasizes why narrow gauge models are so appealing.










This was built onto a highly modified Model Power RS15 mechanism, that it forever rides on a flatcar tells you what a mistake that power mech was...sigh...


----------



## newbie (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for your explaination. Your rtain creations are beyond great.
It really makes me think about getting serious about HO. I expect the satisfaction for what you create is priceless.

Thanks again.

Michael Croft


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

newbie said:


> Thank you so much for your explaination. Your rtain creations are beyond great.
> It really makes me think about getting serious about HO. I expect the satisfaction for what you create is priceless.
> 
> Thanks again.
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, it is quite satisfying looking at what was once a jumble of junk box parts now running around the layout. 

Interestingly, the bottom locomotive is my first HOn30 project and was started with a request for HO scale antlers. When I showed the modeler how I made them, I then had to show that many times antlers were mounted on loco headlights. Of course, now I had a headlight with no loco and the rest is history...


----------

